# Best flat soled non slip clogs/shoes?



## labor of love

I'm having a difficult time finding good clogs that don't have high arches or heels. I think wearing Adidas sambas and skate shoes my whole life has made wearing non slip footwear such as birkenstock professional and danskos to awkward to tolerate. I would really hate to have to keep buying Mozo footwear for work because they don't seem to last. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## CoqaVin

I use the Birkenstock Bostons, even though they are expensive, they are the best shoe for me, and I have tried a lot of different ones


----------



## marc4pt0

Sketchers polysomething clogs are like $35 I think? I had a pair about 9 years ago, and they last for almost 2 years. The non-slip sole tread thingy kept trying to peel away in various spots but I'd just super glue them back.


----------



## Godslayer

I use shoes for crews slip ons. Inexpensive and i add doctor soles inserts. Sub $50 cad for thé shoes and $20ish for thé insert. They are noneslip basic shoes. My ptices are canadian yours may be slightly cheaper


----------



## Cheeks1989

I had the same problem. I use Danskos and love them. Before them I used Kingston mcknights they were ok, I felt like there stuff kinda went down hill. Before that it was vans.
https://www.dansko.com/Mens/Footwear/Styles/Shoes/Wynn/Black Smooth

They are super comfortable being on your feet for 12 plus hours at a time.


----------



## labor of love

CoqaVin said:


> I use the Birkenstock Bostons, even though they are expensive, they are the best shoe for me, and I have tried a lot of different ones



I just dropped $160 for birkenstock London's and they just aren't for me(arches too high and the cork bed is rock hard) I may just grab shoes for crews but I was hoping for a more high end option. The ones I owned in the past seemed heavy and not very comfortable.


----------



## labor of love

CoqaVin said:


> I use the Birkenstock Bostons, even though they are expensive, they are the best shoe for me, and I have tried a lot of different ones



Does the high arch break down over time? My understanding is that the soles conform to your feet over a period of time. My initial impression wasn't good but maybe they just need to be broken in.


----------



## turbochef422

What size are you? I have brand new bragard never worn they don't fit and I can't return them because I waited too long


----------



## CoqaVin

Yea that's exactly what is bad about birks the first week is horrible especially if you have a high arh in your foot like me, but once they are broken in they are like heaven on your feet


----------



## marc4pt0

I love my Birky London clogs. And yes, you really have to break them in. This may take some time to. I wore mine everywhere for a little while. Not the best fashion statement but oh well...

Don't hate me, but I find my "shoe system" has more than helped with the back issues I was struggling with before. I change shoes once a day at work. I have like 5 pairs of Danskos, 2 pairs of Troentorps and One pair Birk Londons. I like the arch support in all of them, and some have inserts as well. I believe by constantly changing shoes my back is put more to rest, with minimal stress. Whether that's a reality or not simply doesn't matter. I've had extremely terrible back issues in the past, missed a lot of work, was semi immobile for a period of time, yada yada. 

I buy all my shoes off eBay. No, not used. Always new. There's usually a new pair for $40 or so popping up from time to time. Hopefully none of you guys wear the same size I do, as I sure don't want to ruin my little bay "secret"


----------



## spoiledbroth

turbochef422 said:


> What size are you? I have brand new bragard never worn they don't fit and I can't return them because I waited too long
> 
> View attachment 29857


Wow bragard is legit I hear they make nice coats. I like my crocs bistro pros... Usually on sale you can grab two for 50. Important to have two pairs of shoes one day on one day off. The shoes and your back will thank me for that two pair tip.


----------



## Von blewitt

labor of love said:


> I just dropped $160 for birkenstock London's and they just aren't for me(arches too high and the cork bed is rock hard) I may just grab shoes for crews but I was hoping for a more high end option. The ones I owned in the past seemed heavy and not very comfortable.


I have the Boston Alpro, and super flat feet, they definately wear in over time. When I break in a new pair I wear them in the morning, and switch back to my old ones later in the day. It usually takes a week or two


----------



## joelytle

ive used mozo's in the past but they are pretty expensive ($130) broke down after about a year and a half. now im wearing Keen's($95) and theyre pretty solid so far. super comfortable.


----------



## labor of love

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I decided to just keep the Birki London's instead of returning them. I wore Birki pros for almost 10 years yet somehow I forgot about the breaking in process.


----------



## 420layersofdank

turbochef422 said:


> What size are you? I have brand new bragard never worn they don't fit and I can't return them because I waited too long
> 
> View attachment 29857



What size are they? If they are 10-10.5 I will take them off your hands homie!!


----------



## JLaz

I've used the ol' shoes for crews clogs and they are so bad.

I have a Birki supergrip Tokyo on order which I am excited about. I've tried on a normal-soled Tokyo in a local shop and it is very comfortable. Makes me curious how much better it can get after it breaks in.

Do you guys use normal soles or super grip on your birkis?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Craig I found the Birki cork inserts once broken in are comfortable all day standing. Bought me a pair of Sanita Danish clogs 45. Like to wear them when I go out they have a good arch support. At work used the plastic Birki replaced inserts with cork inserts which you can buy separate.


----------



## barramonday

I've been wearing keen ptc ii for 3+ years now, find them much more comfortable than birkis or danskos . I find a pair will last 8 to 10 months not a long life but more comfortable than anything I've found here in OZ.


----------



## Von blewitt

barramonday said:


> I've been wearing keen ptc ii for 3+ years now, find them much more comfortable than birkis or danskos . I find a pair will last 8 to 10 months not a long life but more comfortable than anything I've found here in OZ.


I might have to give those a try Rowan, where do you buy them? 
I just ordered some new Birkis, but I'm finding the older I get, the more important good supportive shoes are. I've never really had a problem with Birkis, but this summer my feet have been feeling it.


----------



## panda

anyone ever try naot bjorn? http://www.shoes.com/mens-naot-bjorn-black-matte-leather-p2_id6606?piid=0


----------



## Von blewitt

panda said:


> anyone ever try naot bjorn? http://www.shoes.com/mens-naot-bjorn-black-matte-leather-p2_id6606?piid=0



They look good! I hope someone has some feedback


----------



## barramonday

Von blewitt said:


> I might have to give those a try Rowan, where do you buy them?
> I just ordered some new Birkis, but I'm finding the older I get, the more important good supportive shoes are. I've never really had a problem with Birkis, but this summer my feet have been feeling it.



I've been buying them from the walking company in Melbourne Huw. I find the keen range of footwear to be standard sizing across styles, so don't mind buying online.


----------



## Chuckles

The naot bjorn link looks very interesting. Would love to hear about durability. Anybody?


----------



## Cheeks1989

Just bought a pair should be here by Saturday.


----------



## panda

let us know how long it takes for break-in and how painful. i hate new shoes, lol. my current ones (merrell realm moc) are way past expired but they're so perfectly conformed to my feet i'm procrastinating the replacement.


----------



## LeperoftheFaith

I'm also a fan of Keen shoes, been wearing these PTC Dress Oxfords for awhile.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Will do Panda.


----------



## panda

cheekie what do you think of the naot shoes?


----------



## Cheeks1989

Well they suck for the first 4 days but I am loving them now. Definitely nicer quality then my dansko. They are a soft leather and pretty thin on the top and sides. The only thing I am a little worried about is how long they will hold up. I will keep you posted.


----------



## panda

so i should order a pair? yes, durability is definitely a concern of mine. can they handle getting stuff spilled on them and sitting there all day before a proper wipe down?


----------



## Cheeks1989

Yeah they will be fine. The longevity is TBD. One more thing I have wide flat feet and they ran true to size for me.


----------



## panda

oh nice. i have wider feet than normal but not wide enough to actually fit into the 'wide' sizes.


----------



## panda

Had to order a pair of the naot Bjorn for myself. I too have wide flat feet. The first day was hell, but second day smooth sailing. Love them! Only thing is the width is very snug, I'm hoping it settles once stretched out.

You need to get a pair of these chucks.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Nice panda! Glad you are enjoying them.


----------



## wbusby1

I just got in some birkenstock professional bostons. The non-slip sole is quite slippery on a variety of surfaces, I nearly fell down some stairs at work yesterday. I was coming from Crocs and I'm having to re-learn how to move around the kitchen in the birkenstocks. That gripe aside, they look and feel great. I did not get the wides but they still fit quite wide. Just thought I'd post this since not much has been said on the birkenstock professional line.


----------



## susheelover

I think Shoes for Crews Froggz are so comfortable, that I am going to buy another pair (or two) to wear around outside of the kitchen!


----------



## CoqaVin

wbusby when they are new they can be a little "slippery", but once they are worn in, they are my favorite non- slip ATM


----------



## AC-Bus

Got these not too long ago. Perfect in my opinion.
http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/8700-red-wing-shoes/8700-red-wing-mens-slip-on-black


----------



## spoiledbroth

I'm just sayin for 30 bucks a pair you can't beat those croc bistro pros. Self respect and pride be damned!


----------



## panda

the hell with value, top of the line shoes is a necessity.


----------



## spoiledbroth

they're more comfortable than anything else I've tried. Not had any Birkies yet. When I wear these ones out maybe. FWIW it's all I've ever seen people wearing in hospitals (crocs) and I'm fairly sure those folks work longer shifts than we do


----------

